# Objectiv C: NSMutableArray von einer Klasse in die andere + JSON frage



## yannig7 (4. April 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich hab möchte ein App schreiben, die aus
einer json datei liest und mir die Informationen in ein NSMutableArray
speichert, soweit hab ich es, und diese Informationen sollen im Nachhinein in
die Tabelle geschrieben werden.

so nun zu meinem Problem, ich möchte den
NSMutableArray in den nächsten view also zur Tabelle übertragen allerdings
kommen die Informationen nicht an der NSMutableArray ist null egal wie ich es
versuche. möchte in den Array in der gleichen Klasse in einer anderen Methode
abfragen ist der auch null ob wohl die der NSMutableArray public ist. Wie
bekomm ich den Array in die übertragen in eine neue Klasse.

die h. Datei:


```
@interface menue:UiViewController
{
@public NSMutableData*responseData;
@public NSMutableArray* herstellerArray;
}

-(IBAction)boerse:(id)sender;
@property (retain, nonatomic) NSMutableData* responseData;

@property (retain, nonatomic) NSMutableArray* herstellerArray;
@end
```

die m datei: (das einlesen in den Array )

```
-(void)connectionDidFinishLoading:(NSURLConnection*)connection
{
[connection release];

//ganzer string, alles was
auf der http steht

NSString *responseString = [[NSString alloc] initWithData:responseData encoding:NSUTF8StringEncoding];
self.responseData= nil;

//nur der Array, der auf http steht

NSArray* letzterZeilenEintrag = [(NSDictionary*)[responseString JSONValue] objectForKey:@"zeilen"];
[responseString release];

for(int i = 0; i < [letzterZeilenEintrag count]; i++)
{
//einzelne array abschnitte alles was zwischen {} steht

NSDictionary* zeilen = [letzterZeilenEintrag objectAtIndex:i];
NSString* artikel = [zeilen objectForKey:@"col5"]; // Artikel
NSString* preis = [zeilen objectForKey:@"col7"]; // preis
NSString* menge = [zeilen objectForKey:@"col6"]; // Menge
NSString* hersteller = [zeilen objectForKey:@"col2"]; // hersteller
[herstellerArray addObject:hersteller];
}

NSLog(@"array = %@", herstellerArray);
[herstellerArray2 addObjectsFromArray:herstellerArray];

//neuer view wird aufgerufen

boerse *boerse = [[boerse
alloc]initWithNibName:nil bundle:nil];
boerse.modalTransitionStyle = UIModalTransitionStyleFlipHorizontal;
[self presentModalViewController:boerse animated:YES];
[boerse release];
}
```

so wie bekomm ich nun mein herstellerArray in die boerse?
in der Börse wird auch ein Object davon erstellt :


```
menue *myMenue = [[menue alloc] init];
NSLog(@"herstellerArray in Börse =%@", [myMenue herstellerArray]);
```

aber die Ausgabe ist null.
So wie ihr vielleicht bemerkt hab such
ich meine variable sehr Kompliziert, ich weiß das es ein Parser bei JSON gibt, allerdings
find ich bei allen Tutorials nur den Syntax:


```
SBJSON *parser = [[SBJSON alloc] init];
```

und ein SBJSON gibt es in meiner lib nicht.
ich benutze die Version JSON_2.3 (ich finde den Download link nicht, er scheint
down zu sein). Hat jemand ein tutorial wie ich mit dieser Version den Parser
benutze? Allerdings ist das nur nebensächlich denn dies funktioniert ja
provisorisch. Mir geht es wirklich hauptsächlich darum wie in den Array von
einer Klasse in die nächste bekomm.

Danke fürs durchlesen und ich hoffe ihr
könnt mir helfen


----------

